# 03 litespeed tuscany ???



## Radman64 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello. I just bought a used tuscany frame only to build up for my wife. 1st ? i noticed that on the head tube where the bearing sits it is egged shaped,both ends the same. Is this normal? It looks like it is cut out where the bearing sits to make up for it. 2nd ? what head set [size] will work in this frame? Thank you for your help.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I think some pictures are required


----------



## dewaynef (Aug 22, 2006)

*Yes. It is normal.*

For your model year (and I think, thru '05) The headset is integrated. The Chris King Nothreadset Ti 1 1/8 inch fits this. I know it looks weird when compared to other headsets but I like it. It has a clean smooth look. I don't think mfrs make bikes with integrated headsets anymore though.


----------



## Radman64 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Mike Tillett (Apr 19, 2012)

oops ended up on wrong page:blush2:


----------

